
The International Space Station is full of floppy disks - ZeljkoS
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/22/18107919/international-space-station-floppy-disks-discovery-iss
======
Multicomp
Erm... they opened a locker that contained some (nifty but that's beside the
point) floppy disks. This is decidedly not what the article title implied at
least to me: the ISS is like the Nuclear Command controlling the nuke
launching sites with floppy disks.

OT but I still use 3.15" floppies on a weekly basis though, moving things from
my Win7 64 to a Win 98 AiO Compaq with a 13" CRT

